# natural things cats dislike the taste of ?



## kipps (Apr 7, 2011)

hi one of my 4 month old kittens keeps trying to suckle my dog.. the dog is very passive and eventually gets fed up enough to move, is there anything that cats dislike the taste of that i can rub on my dogs tummy but that will obviously not be harmful to either cat or dog ?.


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

try rubbing orange or lemon on your dogs tummy cats are supposed to hate citrus things. Mind you your dog might be a bit sticky so i don't know that this is even good advice lol.


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

Citrus definitely. My cats strongly disapprove of wine and tea, but I don't think it would be good to dip your dog in chardonnay!


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

You can get citrus wipes at the pet shop. They're supposed to be a natural flea deterant (NOT!!!!) but they would probably do the job in keeping the kitts off the dogs bits!


----------



## kipps (Apr 7, 2011)

thankyou all, the poor dog just sits there looking at me with sad eyes when he starts... i shall definately try the things suggested ...ill start with the citrus, it will have the added bonus of making the dog smell lovely


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

I hope these work - please keep us updated on results.

BTW, I don't believe anyone has welcomed you to the Pets Forum. Apologies for that, I didn't realise you were a new member. So....

*WELCOME!!!!*

Please feel free to ask any questions and please DO share your stories of life as a cat slave.

And we LURVE piccies around here.... LOTS & LOTS of piccies. So please post some up of your kitts - we would be delighted to see them.


----------



## Mariealana (Feb 25, 2011)

MoggyBaby said:


> You can get citrus wipes at the pet shop. They're supposed to be a natural flea deterant (NOT!!!!) but they would probably do the job in keeping the kitts off the dogs bits!


This is a good idea plus the wipes are cheap.


----------

